# What do YOU think it is?



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

Yea, I pissed some more of my money away.







Any ideas?  (The FM2n is just for scale)


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't know, but from the title, for a second there, I thought you were doing whatsits again, and I was so excited.
I miss those.

I'd say that's a box of camera-related stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I don't know, but from the title, for a second there, I thought you were doing whatsits again, and I was so excited.
> I miss those.
> 
> I'd say that's a box of camera-related stuff.



Yeah, well, the size is a big clue.  But your guess that it's camera-related 'stuff' is so close, you have earned lunch on me.  Your city or mine?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2015)

An enlarger in pieces? developing trays? enough photography odds & ends to start your own used camera store??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

No.  It's a camera. 

The brand goes by the initial S.H.


----------



## ByronBrant (Sep 10, 2015)

A slide projector?


----------



## jake337 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinar?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

jake337 said:


> Sinar?



You're on the right track.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, but from the title, for a second there, I thought you were doing whatsits again, and I was so excited.
> ...



It would have to be mine--so soon after vacation,  I only have enough spending money to get to the border of Kentucky. 

Even with that giant clue,  I don't know.  No camera makers with those initials come to mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

sm4him said:


> It would have to be mine--so soon after vacation,  I only have enough spending money to get to the border of Kentucky.
> 
> Even with that giant clue,  I don't know.  No camera makers with those initials come to mind.



It's not exactly a 'mainstream' brand name (like Nikon, Pentax etc.).  But those of us who are, um, shall I say, "our vintage" might well think 'Film".


----------



## jake337 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shen Hao 4x5


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

jake337 said:


> Shen Hao 4x5








HZX-45 IIA.  Complete kit.... Nikkor 150/5.6 on a board, 3 film holders, focus loupe, lens wrap, bellows hood, focus cloth.....






With misc. sundry items too (2nd lens board, acrylic glass protector, books, instructions, 8 sheets of film, etc)

And in _mint condition_.






Dayum, that's purdy!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 10, 2015)

My jealousy is strong


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

What's the max FPS?


----------



## ByronBrant (Sep 10, 2015)

That is truly a thing of beauty!


----------



## ByronBrant (Sep 10, 2015)

runnah said:


> What's the max FPS?



Now that's funny!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

runnah said:


> What's the max FPS?



0.02.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2015)

However fast Sparky can remove & insert a dark slide.

Got a glimpse of wood so knew something good was coming out of that bag. Beautiful - enjoy!


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2015)

*droooooooooool*


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > What's the max FPS?
> ...


You can get it up to 0.1 if you have double-sided film holders and practice a bit!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 10, 2015)

how many MP's is it?
does it have a flip out screen?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> how many MP's is it?



I can scan a 6x7cm neg at 358mp.  So by extension, a 4x5 neg would scan at 1,1152 mp.





pixmedic said:


> does it have a flip out screen?



Why yes, it does.  It has to, in order to slide the film backs in.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful!!    Wow!    Congrats!

Lots of exclamation points in this post!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

Three film holders are loaded with 6 sheets.  Gonna try to take 'er our for a test drive tomorrow evening.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Three film holders are loaded with 6 sheets.  Gonna try to take 'er our for a test drive tomorrow evening.



I'd leave a bit earlier as there is a strong headwind that might slow your dirigible.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2015)

runnah said:


> I'd leave a bit earlier as there is a strong headwind that might slow your dirigible.



I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

I kid, it's a cool piece of gear.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2015)

Gawwwwgous.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 11, 2015)

I hate you


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 11, 2015)

I have the same camera, and I love it!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2015)

Managed to fire off 3 shots after work today.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2015)

A couple boxes of 20 in² memory cards showed up today.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2015)

First quick-n-dirty scan.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 12, 2015)

runnah said:


> What's the max FPS?


Could be as many as 20 Frames per September. A lot more than my 4x5 has managed, but it's a much nicer beast.
I glad you didn't go for the full frame version though - that would just have been excessive 
Congratulations Sparky!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2015)

that d600 sure takes nice pictures of that old thing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2015)

Braineack said:


> that d600 sure takes nice pictures of that old thing.



THE  photo was taken with the Tair 135.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice picture so far.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2015)

I gotta work on my routine.  Wasted 3 sheets out of 4 shooting Saturday.  This was the only one that came out.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice image!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

Just a tip Sparky, when hanging either sheet film or negatives to dry, hang them at a corner so that the bottom forms a point rather than being flat; the water will run off much more quickly and evenly and reduce spotting.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Just a tip Sparky, when hanging either sheet film or negatives to dry, hang them at a corner so that the bottom forms a point rather than being flat; the water will run off much more quickly and evenly and reduce spotting.



Yeah, I knew that.  It'll take me a while to get back into the groove.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip Sparky, when hanging either sheet film or negatives to dry, hang them at a corner so that the bottom forms a point rather than being flat; the water will run off much more quickly and evenly and reduce spotting.
> ...


Must be all the CO from that exhaust leak!


----------



## GummiL (Sep 27, 2015)

No digital back for the cam? This is real fun.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2015)

GummiL said:


> No digital back for the cam? This is real fun.



I got a birthday coming up in three weeks..........


----------



## GummiL (Sep 28, 2015)

Then I would be very exited... 

I only have an older P20 - but it's just fun to shoot with it.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 28, 2015)

Why black and white film ?

Color film too expensive ? Or no longer able to develop it anywhere ?

Other than that, whow, I'm envious.

Theres a digital version of that on the way: LargeSense Large Format Digital Backs and Cameras


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Why black and white film ?



I love the look b&w film gives.  You just cannot duplicate it with digital.... especially with 20 in² ISO 100 memory cards.



Solarflare said:


> Color film too expensive ? Or no longer able to develop it anywhere ?



Both.  It's over $2.00 just to see a b&w negative, whether it's worth printing or not.  Color is just that much more expensive.  As for developing, I can dunk b&w at home whenever I please.  In fact, I souped 6 sheets last night (will post later when I get 'em scanned). 

There's no local labs that are equipped to handle color sheet film, so I would have to mail it somewhere.  And sending to a lab means you start to lose control.  Besides, with b&w one can employ the Zone System to full advantage.

And the Happy PO Truck brought me these Saturday:







Calumet 210mm f/5.6, Nikkor 90mm f/8 and a genuine Shen Hao leather bag bellows.

210 is roughly a 70mm equivelent on a full-frame DSLR, and the 90 is ~30mm.


----------

